

Ask HN: Y Combinator Wiki? - jdavid

I know that liking to things is cool, but it would be great if we could create more structured data like a wiki sometimes.<p>Best places to cowork<p>how to on taxes<p>start an ec2 box<p>etc....
======
jaydub
Check out epi0Bauqu's site <http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/>

